# Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..



## acid05 (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

wir versuchen seit längerem unseren Teich endlich mal klar zu bekommen. Momentan ist das Wasser komplett grün und man sieht keinen cm weit.

Nun bräuchten wir ein paar Tips wie wir zu einer besseren Filterung kommen würden. Hier mal ein paar Eckdaten des Teichs:

- Geschätzte 6000 Liter Volumen
- Bachlauf mit Pumpe die ca. 3000 l/h fördert.
- Pumpe die zu den Filtern führt mit 1500 l/h Förderleistung
- Pflanzen siehe Bilder
- Fischbesatz ca. 30 Goldfische verschiedener Größen
- Filter: 2x 60 Liter Kisten vom Baumarkt durch die von unten nach oben das Wasser fließt. In den Kisten sind grobe und feine Filtermatten. Davor ist eine Wäschetonne die als Vortex dienen soll.

Die Fütterung der Goldfische haben wir nun komplett eingestellt.

Was würdet ihr uns raten? Wir sind momentan kurz davor die ganzen Filter weg zu bauen und uns eine Laguna Pressure Flo 12000 zu kaufen, da wir einfach keine Lust mehr haben noch mehr Geld in die Selbstbau-Filter zu investieren und es nachher einfach nicht funktioniert..

Vielen Dank schonmals im Voraus...

Gruß

Michael


----------



## alfons robel (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

hallo acid05 !
Nur 1 am Rande! In deinem Profil stehen 3000 ltr.im Artikel,geschätztes Volumen: 6000 ltr.????
Es wird dir wahrscheinlich jeder sagen,das 1. dein Filter zu klein ist und 2.,ein UVC-Klärer fehlt!
Schwebealgen ohne UVC wegzubekommen,geht nicht,ich habs probiert.
Mein Rat, Teilwasserwechsel und UVC , VOR DEN FILTER ;WICHTIG !
Wenn du keine Lust haben solltest,lange zu suchen,dann geh mal in mein Profil und Album
vielleicht hilft es Dir schon ein wenig weiter.
Da siehst du die Dimension meines Teiches und die Filter.
Selbst meine 320 ltr. Filter mit Vortex sind wohl noch zu wenig,allerdings ist mein Wasser klar.
Und:
Es dauert ca.3 Wochen ,bis der Teich sich einigermaßen eingefahren hat.
Viel Erfolg
mfg alfons


----------



## sister_in_act (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo Michael

Was mir auffällt: außer der teichrose hast du nicht wirklich viel pflanzen im teich.__ schwertlilien sind  zB starkzehrer und können in einem bottich auch 1 m versenkt werden. ( hab ich auch)

dann bin ich etwas unsicher über deinen teichrand. könnte es sein, daß dort bei regen ( wovon wir ja reichlich hatten) erde eingespült wird?

zu den filter können sich  die experten sicher besser äußern.
meine idee wäre ein siebfilter in einer regentonne und eine zweite regentonne mit einem biofiltermedium.vielleicht sind die kisten doch zu klein....
wichtig wäre auch, daß dort das wasser nicht zu schnell durchfließt.
und ggf , wie du schon machst, erstmal die fütterung minimieren.
geb nicht auf;-)

gruß ulla


----------



## Digicat (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Servus Michael

Herzlich Willkommen

Uiii ... des schaut net gut aus 


Du hast zuwenig Pflanzen im Teich (die Seerose zählt net unbedingt als Nährstoffzehrer wenn sie in einem Bütt sitzen, frei ausgesetzt - o.k.)
Schwebalgen kann dein Filter nicht filtern (aber auch der von Dir angedachte nicht)

Was kannst du tun:
Mehr Pflanzen in den Teich ... [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/2/]diese[/URL] und Schwimmpflanzen, wie Wasserhyazinthen, __ Muschelblume, Teichlinsen (aber Obacht, die Teichlinsen wirst vielleicht nimmer los, aber besser als "Grünes" Wasser)
Und auf keinen Fall die Fische mehr füttern und den Filter "Rund um die Uhr" laufen lassen.

Und .... eine Riesenportion Geduld


----------



## ebo (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo.

Oder einfach die 2 60l Becken gegen 2 Regentonnen austauschen. Davor den Vorfilter und davor eine UV-Lampe.
Dazu ev. eine größere Pumpe. Auf den Bildern kann man es nicht so genau sehen aber die Pumpe muss sicher einen gewissen Höhenunterschied überwinden. Und somit wird der Teich nicht mehr vernünftig gefiltert.

Zusammengefasst:

1 8000er Pumpe. 1 18er UVC, 2 Regentonnen 200 oder besser 300l, paar Verbindungen. Eine der beiden Plastikkisten bauste um als Vorfilter. Bauanleitungen gibt es ja genüge.
Pumpe, UVC, Vorfilter, Regentonnen, Teich.

Und ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster: Wenn keine Nährstoffe von aussen einfließen können dann wird dein Teich mit dieser Filterung in 2 Wochen glasklar.

Gruss
ebo


----------



## heiko-rech (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo,

zwei Punkte wären da meiner Meinung nach noch:
1. Ist der Teich den ganzen Tag der prallen Sonne ausgesetzt?
2. Welches Substrat ist drin?

Der Filter läuft ohne Unterbrechung?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## acid05 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Zu erst einmal vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps. Ging ja wirklich schnell 

An sister_in_act:

Also vom Teichrand sollte eigentlich wenn es regnet keine Erde oder ähnliches in den Teich fließen.

An heiko-rech:

1. Der Teich ist schon relativ oft der Sonne ausgesetzt. Allerdings steht links neben drann ein Apfelbaum der Schatten vor der Morgensonne spendet. Aber ab Mittag scheint die Sonne kräftig drauf.

2. Was genau darf ich unter Substrat verstehen? Du meinst was am Boden des Teiches ist etc.? --> Also eigentlich ist dort nichts, außer Schlamm vielleicht ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich denke was ich auf jeden Fall mal in Angriff nehmen werde ist ne Ladung der Pflanzen die ihr mir genannt habt besorgen. Allerdings hatten wir schonmal Teichlinsen im Einsatz die waren aber komischerweise nach kurzer Zeit weg weil sie von den Fischen gefressen wurden..

Danach werden wir uns Gedanken machen, ob wir wirklich Regentonnen als Filter einsetzen, aber was macht man dort dann als Filtermaterial hinein?

Gruß Michael


----------



## danyvet (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo!

Also, mein Teich schaut zur Zeit ähnlich aus. So trüb wie heute war er überhaupt noch nie, nicht mal in den ersten Wochen (außer natürlich die ersten Tage, als wir das Wasser frisch eingelassen haben). Liegt wohl am Wetter im Moment... Und Fische hab ich keine, nur __ Molche und Krötenquappis. Nährstoffe so gut wie keine. Pflanzen sollten vielleicht bei mir auch noch mehr rein, nur, ohne Nährstoffe wachsen die halt nicht so gut :s


----------



## Majaberlin (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*



> Pflanzen sollten vielleicht bei mir auch noch mehr rein, nur, ohne Nährstoffe wachsen die halt nicht so gut :s



Da mach dir man keine Sorgen, der Nährstoffeintrag erfolgt auch durch die Luft, Pollen, Blätter, Blüten, alles was durch die Luft __ fliegen kann, landet auch in deinem Teich und dient dann den Pflanzen als "Nahrung".


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo Michael,
auweia das schaut ja richtig grün aus.
Das Problem sind halt einfach die Nährstoffe,
die zusätzlich übers Futter in deinen Teich gelangen.
Ich wollte auch Fische und einen klaren Teich mit möglichst wenig Technik. (habe eigentlich
gar keine). Pumpe für Bachlauf ist vorgesehen.
Nur als Anregung, Viele sagen immer Ich will Goldfische die sind schön bunt die sieht man
dann auch im Teich. Aber hauptsächlich nur dann, wenn sie aus der trüben Suppe an 
die Oberfläche zum fressen kommen, sonst nicht.
Natürlich werden jetzt manche sagen, ich habe trotz Goldfische klares Wasser, aber mit was für einem Aufwand. Viel Technik, viel Kosten.
Meine __ Moderlieschen z. B. benötigen eigentlich gar nichts. (na ja ich füttere bei Regen
ein bischen) Die fressen mir meine Schnakenlarven aus dem Teich und die sehe ich
den ganzen Tag, da ich fast immer klares Wasser ( Außer im Frühjahr)bis zum Boden habe. (Habe aber auch
nur max. 1m).
Ich habe sehr viele Unterwasserpflanzen im Teich. (__ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt, __ Quellmoos
__ Wasserschraube,...) die von meinen Fischen in Ruhe gelassen werden und sich
somit gut entwickeln können und somit Nährstoffe binden und für weniger Algenwachstum
sorgen. 
Außerdem habe ich an 3 Seiten um den Teich einen Ufergraben angelegt, der Nährstoffreich
ist und somit ideal für Wasserpflanzen ist. Dort entwickeln sich diese prächtig
Was ich damit eigentlich sagen will, ich persönlich halte es für schwierig bei Fischbesatz
von Goldfischen, o. ä. die gerne Wasserpflanzen fressen und immer gefüttert werden
müssen ohne großen technischen Aufwand klares Wasser zu erhalten.
Dagegen gibt es mehrere Fischarten (Moderlieschen, __ Bitterling, ...) die relativ
pflegeleicht sind und die trotzdem sehr viel Freude machen, vor allem die man den
ganzen Tag beobachten kann und auch sieht.
Aber, ich will keinem zu nahe treten, jeder soll die Fische im Teich haben die, die er
glaubt haben zu müssen.
Nur,ich bin halt lieber am Teich und beobachte die Fische, als daß ich mir den ganzen
Tag Gedanken mache, was ich noch kaufen kann oder nach verschiedenen Techn. Hilfsmittel
suche, um das Wasser klar zu kriegen und um die Fische zu sehen.
lg Markus.


----------



## Kaje (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*



acid05 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wir versuchen seit längerem unseren Teich endlich mal klar zu bekommen. Momentan ist das Wasser komplett grün und man sieht keinen cm weit.
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,

der Filter kann so er von Dir beschrieben wurde und auch auf den Bildern zu sehen ist nicht richtig funktionieren.Warum?!

dies gängt schon mit Deinem "Vortex Filter" an. Diese Vortex Filter funktionieren erst bei einem Tonnendurchmesser von kapp 1,50 Meter.. Also mit anderen Worten.. Ohne Deine Vortextonne hättest Du dieselben Ergebnisse wie jetzt. Bau Dir stattdessen einen vernünftigen Vorabscheider, der auch richtig funktioniert. Ohne vorherige Grobschmutzabscheidung, werden Deine dahinter geschalteten Biokammern nicht funkionieren. --> Schau doch mal in der Technik Selbstbauecke vorbei, denn hier gibt es viele nützliche Tips, wie man auch für einen schmalen Geldbeutel effektive Filter selber baut!

Zudem sehe ich Deine Filterpumpe mit 1.500 Litern für 6.000 Teichvolumen als zu schmalbrüstig..


----------



## alfons robel (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo,ihr lieben Leut !
Ich klink mich auch noch mal ein.
Mal kurz zu Jens:
Das mit den 1,50m breiten Vortex kann ich nicht unbedingt bestätigen.
Meiner arbeitet trotz seiner nur 60cm einwandfrei.
Kommt bei mir jedenfalls auf die Fließgeschwingigkeit an.
Mach ich die kleine Pumpe dran,dann funktioniert das Ding nicht und das Wasser kommt so raus,wie es rein ist.Bei der 2500er läuft der Vortex perfekt
Hab allerdings ewig gebraucht,bis der so funktionierte,wie jetzt.
Ich habe auf den Bildern gesehen ,das der Einlauf seines Vortex unterhalb der Wasserliene ist,ist doch richtig,oder? Dann macht ja die Pumpe da schon dicke Backen.
Sie fördert also noch weniger Wasser.
Die Pumpe muss stärker sein,sonst kommt keine Drehbewegung in den Vortex.
Nur mal so am Rande.
Da fehlt noch was! Schwebealgen ohne UVC filtern ,geht glaub ich nicht !!!
Irgendwer hatte das Beispiel mit dem Kaffee: veruch da mal die braune Farbe rauszufiltern 
Und nichts für Ungut.
mfg alfons


----------



## alfons robel (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

mir fällt gerade noch was ein 
der vortex kann ja überhaupt nicht funktionieren,weil:
Das Wasser was da unten rein geht,wirbelt ja den Dreck wieder auf,der soll sich doch eigendlich unten absetzen,oder ???
Leg mal oben auf dem Waser etwas Schwimmendes rauf und schau ob es Karussel fährt.
Am Besten,du stellst mal ein Foto von oben mit Blick in den Vortex ein,dann kann dir sicherlich der Eine oder Andere noch was zu sagen
mfg alfons


----------



## Scheiteldelle (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

@alfons

ich muß Dir leider ganz klar wiedersprechen. Schwebealgen (ja die echten Schwebealgen) bekommt man auch ohne UVC entfernt !!! Mein Teich ist ein gutes Beispiel. Vor 3 Wochen hatten wir noch 5 cm Sicht, jetzt kann ich den Dreck auf dem Boden (1,6m) wieder erkennen; bis Leitungswasserklarheit dauert es aber noch einige Tage bzw Wochen. 
GEDULD

sonst gebe ich Kaje Recht: eine gewisse Einhaltung von Filtersystemen ist schon wichtig (z.B erst Grobschmutz raus, dann feinfiltern usw.)

und wichtig, Digicat hat es schon geschrieben, Starkzehrer in den Teich Pflanzen.
Bei Google bekommst Du Listen , welche Pflanzen das sind.

Fürs Erste kannst Du Dir einen "Very-Low-Billig Filter bauen" und reduziere die Pumpenleistung (meine Meinung! max 1000Liter und wenn der Vortex dann nicht mehr funktioniert, bau Dir was anderes.). Wie sollen die Bakies im Filter arbeiten, wenn das Futter in Schallgeschwindigkeit vorbeidonnert? Bei unseren über 30.000 Litern dauert es ca. 10 Stunden, bis er einmal durch den Filter gelaufen ist. Empfehlungen hin oder her, letztlich gibt der Erfolg doch recht, oder?

LG Maik


----------



## maritim (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

hallo ihr lieben.

seid bitte so freundlich und schaut euch die profile der user etwas genauer an..
mir ist aufgefallen, das immer zur üppiger bepflanzung geraten wird, was auch richtig ist.
bin selber ein großer pflanzenfreund, aber den pflanzen sind mangels platz auch grenzen gesetzt.
bei teichen mit wenig besatz funktioniert die nummer mit den pflanzen, wenn der rest (biofilter technik) am teich stimmt. aaaaaaaaaaber bei schon "normalen" besatz und fütterung müssen andere geschütze aufgefahren werden.



nehmen mir mal das beispiel von alfons....

teichvolumen: 8m³
besatz : 3 koi nachwuchs ? und ca. 20 shibunkin 

teichtechnik (filter, pumpe) :sprudler,1 tonnen filter,will neu bauen, da der alte zu klein ist. 5000 ltr. heissner-pumpe 

sonstige besonderheitench möchte einen 4 tonnen-filter aus 160 ltr.
maischfässer bauen, hat evtl.jemand eine gute idee ? 

nun zerlegen wir mal die sache.

der teich hat vielleicht wegen höhenunterschied noch eine umwälzung von 2500l die stunde.
die vorabscheidung läuft über einen vortex, dessen vorabscheidung bekanntlich nicht das gelbe vom ei ist.

meint ihr im ernst, das man bei einem besatz von 3 koi ,20 shibunkin und fischnachwuchs die sache mit pflanzen in den griff bekommt?
selbst wenn der angedachte filter mit  4 maischfässer (mit guten biomedien) erweitert wird, werden die pflanzen auch nicht viel bewirken.
alleine bei der menge nitrat die dort anfällt, müsste man jeden tag 1 kilo an pflanzen aus dem teich ernten.
rechnet doch mal bitte aus, wieviel fläche man benötigt, das zb. anfallendes nitrat von pflanzen abgebaut wird.

die einzige chance ist, das eine perfekte vorabscheidung vor die biofilter gehangen wird.
hohe umwälzung damit sofort alles was in lösung gehen könnte  aus dem verkehr gezogen wird
dann muss das nitrat und phosphat aus dem wasser und dies erreicht man  zb. mit einem laaaaaaaangen bachlauf (mit vielen pflanzen und lava), wo das wasser laaaaaaaangsam durchfliest.
es gibt auch nitratfilter die man fertig kaufen kann.


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Servus Peter

Voll unterschreib 

Vielleicht wäre der Algenrasenfilter etwas 

Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## alfons robel (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo,Peter,hallo Helmut !
Sicherlich ist meine Filterkonstruktion nicht Jedermanns Sache,ebenso wenig,die Gestaltung meines Teiches.
Danke Peter,für die Holzhammermethode! :evil
Nehme gerne Kritik und Anregungen an,aber es geht sicherlich auch anders !!!
Habe mir mal dein Profil näher angeschaut und festgestellt,das du ja erst seit März09
hier vertreten bist.
Du hattest jedenfalls das Glück auf deine vielen Fragen,Antworten zu erhalten!
Ich hatte mein Profil erstellt und daruf keine Resonanz erhalten.
Wenn du schon immer so in aufmerksamer Leser von Profilen bist,warum hast
du mir denn im vergangendem Jahr keine Ratschäge gegeben,bist ja vorher im anderen Teichforum gewesen und hast deine Filteranlage auch selbst gebaut und viele Fragen gehabt.
Du tust ja gerade so,als hättest du nichts falsch gemacht,wärend deiner Laufbahn als Teichbesitzer.
Aus deinen geamten Beiträgen,lese ich was anderes raus.
Ich bin der Meinung, im Endeffekt,geht es darum,das die Wasserwerte stimmen und vorallem,das es den Tieren gut geht ! 100%ige Wassewerte hin oder her.
Wenn ich meine Fische keinerlei Bakterium aussetze,dann brauch ich mich auch nicht zu wundern, wenn meine Immunsystemlosen Fische krank werden.
Ist wie bei Eltern,die Ihre Kinder nie schmutzig werden lassen und dann jammern,wenn Diese ständig krank sind.
Laut Packungsbeilage der Test-Sets,die ich habe ,Nitrit und PH,so sind meine Werte
sicherlich nicht die Schlechtesten.  PH *7,5* und Nitrit *0,025*.
Habe NIE behauptet,das meine Filterbastelei,optimal wäre.
Du musst also meinen Teich nicht so schlecht dastehen lassen,so hört es sich jedenfalls an,sorry.
Es gibt hier genug Teichbesitzer,die trotz Super-Filteranlage ihr Wasser nicht sauber bekommen.
Aber Danke,das aus deiner Kritik an meinem Teich wenigstens noch ein paar kleine Ratschläge rauszulesen waren,Bsp.Lava und Nitritfilter kaufen.
Meinen Fischen geht es jedenfalls seit 2005 sehr gut,im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen Teichbesitzern in Deutschland.Bislang ist keiner abgenippelt 
Habe eben wegen des Überbesatzes ca. 50 Shibunkin 2009 weggeben
Bei Nitrit von 0,025 brauche ich aber keinen Baumarktschrott,hast ja auch aus Kostengründen alles selbst gebaut und bist sicherlich nicht als Teichexperte geboren worden.
Ich werde sicherlich hier und da noch Änderungen und Verbesserungen vornehmen,aber dann ,wann ich es für Richtig halte und nicht nach dem NIEDERSCHMETTERN ander User.
An Helmut:
Wo ist denn dein neuer Teich,keine Bilder gemacht?
Wenn ich dein Projekt von 2003 sehe,alle Achtung,aber es hat nicht jeder das Geld sich solch einen "Riesen" anzulegen .
Du hast den Vorteil,du bist vom Fach ,wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe oder hast dir zumindest den Teich von einer GALA-Bau Firma machen lassen.
Es handelt sich bei so einem Projekt sicherlich nicht um Kleingeld )
mfg alfons und ein schönes Wochenende,Allen Teichbestzern,ob Klein oder Gross


----------



## maritim (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

hallo helmut,

finde den beitrag mit den __ algenfresser ausgesprochen interessant.
nur schade, das dieser beitrag nicht weiter gepflegt wurde.
ohne pflege gehen so tolle beiträge leider unter.
der algenfresser könnte die zukunft an den teichen sein.
so eine art  algenfresser spukt mir schon lange durch den kopf.......

aaaaaaaaber....ulla sagt immer, das sie nur 4 zustände bei mir kennt. 
hände sauber und nass = arbeit am teich.
hände mit hellbraunen öl = arbeit am oldtimerauto. 
hände mit schwarzen öl und fett= arbeit am oldtimertraktor. 
hände tragen handschuhe= brennholz machen. 
hände in brauner farbe= gartenarbeit, 
hände sauber und trocken = photographie.


wenn jetzt noch hände in grüner farbe (= algenfresser) dazu kommen würde, dann darf ich mir ein gartenhaus in der nähe von der garage/ teich bauen und dort einziehen.


----------



## maritim (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

hallo alfons,

ich war  etwas in eile und habe deinen beitrag falsch gedeutet....dachte du hast probleme mit fadenalgen und schwebealgen....
ich habe darum fälschlich dein profil als beispiel genommen...
eigentlich sollte es ein wink mit den zaunpfahl an die user sein, die immer pauschal sagen, das mehr pflanzen in den teich müssen.....

ich kann mich nur tausend mal bei dir entschuldigen und ich hoffe du nimmst meine entschuldigung an.:beten

sei bitte so lieb und strafe mich nicht so ab.
es stimmt! mir wurde immer viel geholfen! ich versuche auch meine spärliche erfahrungen und wissen weiterzugeben wo es nur geht! wenn du meine beiträge verfolgst, dann siehst sicher auch, das immer versuche zu helfen, wenn ich helfen kann.

bin im übrigen voll deiner meinung! 
wie und aus was ein filteranlage/ biofilter gebaut ist, ist total egal!
hautsache es funktioniert und die wasserwerte stimmen. der rest ist dann nur feinschliff, wenn man keine fadenalgen oder schwebealgen im teich haben möchte.
meine filteranlage ist auch nur eine wilde konstruktion aus regentonnen und anderen sachen und wir immer stück für stück verbessert.
und sollte etwas besonders gut funktionieren was ich gebastelt habe, dann berichte ich immer ausführlich darüber.


----------



## alfons robel (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Guten Abend,Peter !
Es kam halt so rüber weil ich nun wirklich nicht viel Pflanzen drin habe,da hast du auch Recht.
Ich weiss ebenso,das die gesamte Bauart meines Vorfilters,Patronenfilters und meinen verlorenen Sprudelstein nicht der Brüller sind,aber was willst du machen.
Habe jetzt 4 Jahre mit den Baumarktfiltern experimentiert und es ist nur Käse rausgekommen,eben nichts Gescheites!
Jetzt habe ich für meine Belange endlich eine einigermaßen erfolgreiche Methode gefunden und gebaut und dann kommst du und haust mir eine vor den Latz.
Wollte ja eigendlich nur den Threadersteller irgendwie helfen seinen Teich wieder i.O.zu bekommen,ohne eine FAST KATHASTROPHE,wie sie mir letztes Jahr passiert ist.
Teich ist gekippt und ich voller Verzweiflung ein 0815 Planschbecken gekauft um meine Fische zu retten. Habe Gott sei Dank  :beten in unmittelbarer Nähe den Kanal,welches Wasser ich für das Planschbecken nehmen konnte um alle Fische rüberzukriegen.
So eine Situation wünsche Keinem,hatte nochmal Glück und es ist keiner eingegangen.
Noch nicht einmal die Minibunkis.
Keine Angst,ist schon vergessen ! 
War nur der Meinung,mich dazu äußern zu müssen.
Hoffentlich schafft er es sein Wasser hinzubekommen,bevor es zu warm wird und sein Teich auch noch kippt !
Hoffentlich meldet er sich noch mal !?
Ich habe natürlich noch eine Menge Arbeit bei meinem Teich,Mulm raus ,Biofilter Mit LAVA 
usw.
Deine Kritik in Beziehung Sprudler habe ,ich eben noch umgesetzt,da meine Pumpe ja eh 
4 Anschlüsse hat,es blubbert jetzt 3 mal,Biste zufrieden ???
Lava werde ich auf der Plattform kaufen  
16/32er.  30kg kosten dort 19,90€ inkl.Versand,geht doch oder ??
Hier in Berlin habe ich noch nichts gefunden.
Sollte für die 4.Tonne genügen,da ich noch Zeolith da habe und Filterwürfel.
Nun gut,lieber Peter habe schon ein wunden Finger und bin auch etwas Grocky,von der Arbeit
Erst mal eine gute Nacht,bis die Tage
mfg alfons


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo Alfons,

also hier in und um Berlin gibt es doch eine ganze Menge an betrieben, die alles führen, was man zum Bauen und als Teichzubehör benötigt. Ich habe jetzt nicht genau verstanden, was du suchst, schreib das nochmal, dann kann ich dir vielleicht helfen.


----------



## alfons robel (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

hallo Maja !
Ich würde meine Filterstufe mit Lava bauen
Natürlich gibt es in Hohenschönhausen eine Firma die welche verkauft,Körnung 8/16 ,aber das nur in BIGPACKS,wenn ich die Dame am Telefon richtig vertsanden habe!
Also 1 Tonne, gleich 1m3 kostet dort ca. 90,00€+65,00€ Anfahrt. 
Die Literzahl bei einer Tonne liegt ja wohl höher als 1000 ltr. ???
Und die Abgabe erfolgt nur in dieser Grössenordnung und alleine sind mir 160,00€ zuviel
Wenn es in und um Berlin noch einige Teichler geben würde,die ebenfalls welche benötigen,wäre das kein Problem.Ich benötige ja max. nur 100kg für meine Biostufe.
Bei 10 Leuten a. 100kg wären das gerade mal ca.16,00€ pro __ Nase
Und dann noch eine Frage:
200my Edelstahlsieb würde das als Siebfilter funktionieren und wäre der Preis  50,00€/m2+Versand
in Ordnung,oder?
Ich hätte gerne Eure Meinungen dazu.
mfg alfons und endlich einen sonnigen Samstag,Euch Allen !


----------



## alfons robel (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Und dann noch eien Frage !
Wo ist eigendlich acid05 geblieben mit seinem Algenproblem ??? 
mfg alfons


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo Alfons,

da mußt du doch auch nicht kaufen! Es gibt noch andere Verkaufsstellen .
Schau doch mal bei Wasser und Steine nach, da waren wir auch schon, ist auch ein schönes großes Gelände dort zum Anschauen.
http://www.wasserundsteine.de/findlinge/Lava-Splitt-8-16-mm.html


----------



## alfons robel (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Liebe Maja!
Vielen Dank,bin schon weg !
mfg alfons


----------



## alfons robel (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Liebe Maja !
Bin wieder da ! Ist ja ein SUPER LADEN.
Was könnte man alles machen,wenn man die Kohle hätte ! 
Nun gut,ausser das rund um Pankow,1000 Baustellen existieren und wir durch Umleitungen
fast 60km mehr auf der Uhr haben ,hat alles super geklappt !
Habe 75kg, sollen ca. 100ltr. ergeben.16/32er Filterlava geholt = 39,10€
Rest kommt Zeolith rein.
Ich werde mich heute noch an die Bio-Stufe machen und demnächst berichten.
Die braucht natürlich wieder rund 14 Tage zum einfahren,oder mehr ?
Recht herzlichen Dank und einen wunderschönen Samstag abend
mfg alfons


----------



## danyvet (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo Alfons,

du schreibst, dass dein Teich letztes Jahr gekippt ist. Wie genau sah denn das aus? Kannst du das mal ein bisschen beschreiben? Tät mich interessieren.
Danke!


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo Alfons, das freut mich, dass ich dir den Tipp geben konnte , wir waren auch ganz begeistert - und ja, wenn man die Kohle hätte ... 
Das war ein blöder Tag heute zum Fahren, ist ja überall was los in Berlin. Aber nun kannst du wenigstens loslegen. Ansonsten hab ich keine Ahnung von dieser ganzen Filterei , wird aber sicherlich einige Zeit dauern, bis das voll seinen Zweck erfüllt.
Wenn ich ansonsten helfen kann, immer gerne!


----------



## alfons robel (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Liebe Maja!
nochmal vielen dank und eine schönen Abend .
Einen schönen Rest-Samstag noch.
mfg alfons
gilt natürlich allen Forenteilnehmer


----------



## maritim (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

hallo alfons,

hast du meine pn nicht bekommen, wo ich dir über lava berichtet habe?
warum nimmst du nun lava für die filtertonne.
mit k1 oder einer der günstigen kopien, hättest du zum gleichen preis viel mehr besiedlungsfläche bekommen


----------



## andreas w. (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

So Herrschaften, zu dem Thema hätte ich auch ´ne Frage:

selbes Prob wie bei fast allen hier - Teich grün und nix (nix ist immer relativ) hilft.

Schön und gut, mit dem grünen Wasser kann ich leben, Algen sind schliesslich, wie man rundum hört, eine Art Notbremse für´n Teich. ABER seit ein paar Tagen gehen mir die Fische ab. Täglich cirka einer, aber das ist schon zuviel für "natürlich". 

Daher meine Frage: was tun? habe am Freitag mal eine Wasserprobe zum Fischgeschäft gebracht, der Kappo dort sagte, alles gut - ph, Nitrat, Nitrit, einwandfreies Wasser. Zitat: "und gegen das grüne Wasser gibts Chemie mit Mikroorganismen" (säuerlich grins). Taugt die Testerei per Teststreifen? Habe da meine Zweifel.

Naja, ich hab dann ein paar __ Muscheln mitgenommen, keine Chemie und ab damit in die Brühe. Heute morgen hab ich wieder einen __ Goldfisch rausgeholt und jetzt reichts.

Wir haben hier in der Umgebung viel Ackerbau, daher meine Vermutung auf irgendwelche Gifte/Spritzmittel, die durch Vögel o.ä. in den Teich eingeflogen werden. Ich hätte bitte gerne eine Lösung, bevor der Teich leer ist.

Danke schonmal für die Tipps, vielleicht weiss jemand was.


----------



## gecko73 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo zusammen,
und?? ist der Teich klarer??
Hab nicht wirklich viel Ahnung, aber wenn ich mir dein Foto ansehe, fehlen viele Pflanzen und auch mit den großen Steinen am Rand, sieht wirklich so aus, alsob von Außen Wasser rein kommen kann....
Ich kann nur sagen, unser Teich ist nichts dolles, 1500l, 15 Fische, 2Frösche, 2 __ Molche....volle Sonne, kein Filter und dafür trotzdem habwegs klares Wasser...
nach Euren Berichten dürfte das eigentlich garnicht sein......
Das Einzige was wir machen, im Frühjahr einmal Wasser raus und grob den Schlamm vom Grund.Dann mit Brunnen-, Regen- und Leitungswasser wieder auffüllen...
Nichts desto trotz wird der Teich im Juli neu gestaltet....mit Bach lauf für mehr Sauerstoff und Filter für noch bessere Ergebnisse (möchte auch noch __ Muscheln, Bitterlinge und __ Moderlieschen reinsetzen....damit der __ Reiher mehr abwechslung hat)
So, war das, was ich mal los werden wollte...
Allen einen schönen, sonnigen sonntag
VlG Andre


----------



## gecko73 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo Andreas,
wie verhalten sich denn deine Fische?? Viel an der Oberfläche zum "Luft schnappen"?
Evtl. hilft ein Teilwasserwechsel (vorhandene Konzentrationen von Pestiziden zu senken) und Sauerstoff in den teich bekommen....
Mehr wüßte ich jetzt leider auch nicht...
Viel Glück
Andre


----------



## andreas w. (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hi Andre,

luftschnappen siehst du kaum - jedenfalls nicht mehr wie sonst - wenn man sie mal sieht (grins).

Teilwasserwechsel hatte ich auch schon gedacht, wegen evtler Gifte im Teich. 

Sauerstoff sollte passen, habe zwei Pumpen mit Filtern (ohne UVC-Filter) dran hängen, die jeweils in einen kleinen Wasserfall enden.

Auf dem Foto sieht man wie´s ausschaut, wenn nichts mehr geht muß ich diese Woche das Wasser wechseln. Teich aussaugen, bzw. den Schmodder auf´m Grund dann erst wieder in Frühjahr.


----------



## maritim (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

hallo andreas,

teile mal bitte den genauen fischbesatz mit, der bei dir im teich ist?
welche technik und was für einen filter-biofilter ist vorhanden?

und welche wasserwerte hat der gute mann gemessen?


----------



## gecko73 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

muß sagen von der Gestaltung gefällt mir Dein Teich...
Hast du in der Nähe Deines Teiches Nadelgehölz, was vielelicht verstärkt abgeworfen hat...

maritim, warum reitet hier jeder auf Filter rum...es geht auch ohne....(trotz Fischen)


----------



## andreas w. (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hi Peter, bin parallel noch für die Firma am anderen Komposter und etwas essen sollte der Mensch ab und zu auch mal, daher die Verspätung.

Also, Fischbesatz - runde +/-40 Goldfische von 5bis15cm (haben sich vermehrt - jeder macht was er kann). Technik - zwei Gardena schießmichtot3000 Pumpen mit je einem Druckfilter dran und wie gesagt 2xBachlauf. Und halt einiges an Pflanzen, auf allen Wassertiefen, sogar am Boden. Wasserwerte ??? keine Ahnung - Testreifen hat der Typ selbst an das Vergleichsmuster drangehalten, lesen denke ich konte er. Ansonsten keine Angaben.

@Andre, nein ist weit und breit kein Nadelbaum. Höchstens der Kirschbaum vom Nachbarn. Ich vermute, dass es von meiner einen Seerose kommt, die hab ioch mal als einsam schwimmende wurzel aus einem öffentlichen Teich in der Nähe mitgenommen - ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her. Das Dingen ist groß und entsprechend auch die Menge absterbender Blätter und Stiele.

Wie gesagt, im nächsten Frühjahr saug ich den Tümpel mal aus.


----------



## andreas w. (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

ach so, klar ist da ein Nadelbaum. Maaaaaannn, ich doof. 

Du siehst auf dem Foto rechts am Teich eine "keineahnungkiefer". hat sich meine Frau vor Jahren gewünscht und seit dem hat sie dort ihren Platz.

Muß aber sagen, der nadelt nicht wirklich. mal hie und da eine Nadel - sollte kein Thema sein. Was sagst Du?


----------



## gecko73 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

dann bin ich mit meinem Latein auch am ende...
dann vielleicht wirklich einfach mal wasserwechsel...bei dem wetter kann man es zumindest noch zum gießen nehmen....


----------



## andreas w. (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

grins - da unter dem Hügel, links am Teich schlummern noch weitere 8000Liter Regenwasser zum Giessen  was glaubst Du, wieviel Hektar ich zu bewässern habe.

Aber der Grundgedanke ist auf jeden Fall richtig - werde das Wasserin den Nutzgarten laufen lassen, dort warten Tomaten und Paprika auf mich. Uups, die wollte ich heute auch noch aufhacken, bevor der Regen wieder kommt.


----------



## maritim (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

hallo andre

keiner sagt, das es nur mit filter/biofilter geht!

ich bin nur ein erklärter feind davon, das immer behauptet wird, das es ohne filter-biofilter geht . 
oder wenn der filter / biofilter falsch ausgelegt ist, die pflanzen immer alles retten.
als erstes muss nach dem besatz / fischart, teichgröße usw. gefragt werden, damit man genau etwas sagen kann.
immer pauschal sagen, das mit  pflanzen und geduld alles in den griff kommt, ist wie die aussage von einem wahrsager der seine glaskugel nicht geputzt hat.

schau dir mal die ganzen beiträge an, wo nach hilfe gerufen wird!
beim lesen wirst du feststellen, das die meisten einen "normalen" fischbesatz im teich haben und da reichen paar pflanzenstängel (auch wenn der teich mit pflanzen zugewuchert ist) und ein eimerfilter aus dem baumarkt nicht aus.

und ich denke nicht, das die meisten ihr sauer verdientes geld für technik, filter/ biofilter ausgeben würden, wenn sie für wenige teuros nur paar pflanzen kaufen müssten.

ich denke, das wir teichler alle einen guten bezug zu der natur und tieren haben.
und darum muss bei jeden der hilfe sucht alles genau hinterfragt werden, damit die tiere nicht durch pauschale aussagen leiden müssen.


----------



## gecko73 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo Peter,
natürlich macht der Fischbesatz einiges aus..
ein gesunder Teich ist meiner Meinung nach in einem gesunden Verhältnis zwischen Nährstoffeintrag und dem, was die Pflanzen verbrauchen und da ist es völlig egal woher die Nährstoffe kommen....
Wer sollte denn die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen???
Ein Filter ist nur ein verschieben des Verhältnisses....weil ich sonst vor lauter pflanzen kein Wasser, oder Fische mehr sehe...
Also kann man doch sagen: mit Pflanzen ist das Problem in den Griff zubekommen...
Oder man muß die Fische entnehmen und den Nährstoffeintrag reduzieren, wenn man keine Pflanzen drin haben möchte...wobei algen auch nichts anderes sind als Pflanzen (eine Art Unkraut).

Und ob wirklich alle Teichler einen guten Bezug zur "Natur" und Tieren haben wag ich zu bezweifeln...
Für viele ist es ein Prestigeobjekt...und was hat ein Koiteich (hoffe es fühlen sich jetzt nicht alle angesprochen) wo keine Pflanzen drin sind, dafür aber eine riesen Filteranlage mit Natur zutun?????


----------



## andreas w. (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hi ihr zwei,

ich kann das was Peter sagt, nur bestätigen, jedoch ist auch an Andre´s Version Wahrheit dran.

Fakt ist, dass eine Filtermöglichkeit den Verhältnissen angepasst sein muß. Ein kleinerer Teich mit wenig Fischbesatz braucht logischerweise nicht das Ausmaß an Filterung, wie ein großer Teich, z.B. die Größe Peter´s. 

Einer der K(n)ackpunkte ist das Füttern und grundsätzlich die Ernährung der Fische. Alter Spruch: was reingeht, will auch raus. So entsteht beispielsweise ein Schlamm, der in größeren Teichen in der Dimension nicht so schnell abgebaut werden kann, wie er entsteht - ergo Filter.

Und genau so dreht sich das Rad, daher ist keine Aussage falsch und an jeder Version was Wahres Dran.

 jetzt weiss ich aber immer noch nicht weiter zu meinem Fischesterben - ausser teilwasserwechsel. Naja, kommt Zeit, kommt Rat.


----------



## acid05 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo Leute,

dieser Thread hat ja ganz schön zu genommen..  Nochmals vielen Dank für die vielen Anregungen etc. 

Wir haben nun die komplette alte Filteranlage abgebaut. Des weiteren haben wir ca. 5 neue Pflanzen in den Teich gemacht. (Wasserhyazinthe, __ Wasserpest, Sumpfschwertlilie, etc.) zusätzlich haben wir 2 grüne Regentonnen mit je 300 Liter Fassungsvermögen gekauft inkl. 75er Rohren, Muffen etc.

*Unser Plan sieht nun wie folgt aus:*

- Stellplatz für die grünen Tonnen herrichten

- Die beiden Tonnen nebeneinander stellen (Eine höher als die andere)

- In die höhere Tonne nach unten zum boden ein 75er Rohr montieren das dann als Einlauf fungiert(Vor dem Einlauf kommt noch eine UV-Röhre), sodass das Wasser in der Tonne hoch steigt und dann oben durch ein weiteres Rohr das in der 2. Tonne bis zum Boden reicht, fließt.

- In der 2. Tonne steigt dann das Wasser wieder nach oben und fließt dann oben durch ein 75er Rohr in den Teich.


Nun sind wir uns allerdings noch nicht ganz schlüssig über das Filtermaterial das wir in diesen Tonnen unter bringen. Ich habe mir gedacht in die erste (höhere Tonne) folgendes Material zu machen:

- Ganz unten: 20cm lange Stücke Drainagerohr aufgestellt
- Dann ein Gitter oder Lochblech als Abtrennung darüber
- Dort dann wieder 20 cm lange Stücke Drainagerohr mit Filtermatten ausgestopft
- Dann wieder ein Gitter oder Lochblech als Abtrennung
- Dann Grobe Filtermatten und danach dann feine Filtermatten

In der 2. Tonne:

- Zersägte Leerrohre als Biofiltermaterial


Zusätzlich habe ich mir gedacht, könnte man eine graue Kiste umbauen und daraus einen Siebfilter bauen, der vor die Regentonnen geschaltet ist. 

Was meint ihr zu diesem Vorhaben?

Viele Grüße 

Michael


-


----------



## andreas w. (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo Michael,

hilf mir - was meinst Du mit zersägten Leer-Rohren in der 2ten Tonne?

Ich weiss was Leerrohre sind und wie sie zersägt aussehen, aber ist der Filtereffekt nicht andersrum sinniger? Zuerst die Leerrohre als, nennen wir es Grobfilter und dann die feineren Filterteile. So wir der Schmutz nach und nach rausgefiltert, wie beim Sandwaschen im Sandwerk.

Ist jetzt keine kritik, vielleicht lieg ich falsch, vielleicht hilft meine Version auch - ich weiss es nicht.

Wenn Du einen Vorfilter fürs Regenfass brauchst, ich hab noch von unserer Zysterne so ein Ding hier liegen. Ich brauch´s nicht, war immer zu faul es wechzuwerfen.
Ist ein runder Behälter mit zulauf, auswechselbarem Sieb und mehreren Ausgängen (ein normaler, einer zum putzen und einer optional für senkrechten Abfluß.

Interessiert bin ich an der Ausführung der Filteranlagen - einfach so aus Neugierde.


----------



## danyvet (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

also, nur zur info, mein teich ist heute schon einen deut klarer. es muss definitiv an diesem sauwetter die letzten wochen gelegen haben. jetzt soll ja angeblich ab mittwoch DIE hitzewelle kommen. da werden dann plötzlich die fadenalgen wuchern und schwupps wird der teich klar werden


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Ja, wird wohl, bei uns ist die Hitzewelle schon da - 29 Grad,  jede Menge Fadenalgen , Wasser (jedenfalls im kleinen Teich im Vorgarten) immer noch grün/braun , aber die Sicht ist ganz gut.


----------



## acid05 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*



andreas w. schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> hilf mir - was meinst Du mit zersägten Leer-Rohren in der 2ten Tonne?
> 
> ...



Hallo Andreas,

das mit den Leerrohren hatte ich so als ne Art __ Hel-X ersatz gedacht, weil die auch Rillen haben etc. ich meine das hatte ich mal irgendwo gesehen. 

Was die Reihenfolge angeht, bin ich mir erlich gesagt nicht sicher was sinnvoller ist. Ich wollte einfach nur mal wissen ob das einen Sinn macht so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, oder ob ich nur wieder Geld zum Fenster raus befördere und der Teich immer noch schön vor sich hin grünt  ^^

Was den Vorfilter angeht, bin ich auf jeden Fall interessiert, kann ich mir dadurch einen Siebfilter sparen??

Gruß Michael


----------



## maritim (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*



andreas w. schrieb:


> jetzt weiss ich aber immer noch nicht weiter zu meinem Fischesterben - ausser teilwasserwechsel. Naja, kommt Zeit, kommt Rat.



hallo andreas,

um der sache auf dem grund zu gehen, müsste man die wasserwerte wissen.

da der gute mann mit teststreifen gearbeitet hat, kann man davon ausgehen das es jemand ist der nicht wirklich plan von der sache hat.:evil

meine harte aussage werde ich auch begründen.
1.die testreifen zeigen nur einen* tei*l der wichtigen wasserwerte an.
2.genaue werte können mit den teststreifen auch nicht ermittelt werden.
3.wenn die wasserprobe aus dem teich nicht  richtig entnommen wurde und je nachdem wie der transport durchgeführt wurde, 
stimmen die meisten werte hinten und vorne nicht.

nun geht es an die arbeit....

wasserwerte von von ph, kh, gh, nitrit, nitrat, ammonium, phosphat, sauerstoff mit einem tropfentest ermitteln lassen.
am besten selber ein testset kaufen, die man zwischen 29 und 49 euro bekommt.
sollte die messung in einem geschäft durchgeführt werden, dann ist folgendes bei der wasserentnahme zubeachten.
am besten die wasserprobe recht früh morgens entnehmen.
marmeladenglas oder einwegflasche mehrmals mit leitungswasser ausspülen und anschließend nochmal mit teichwasser mehrmals ausspülen.

behälter ca. 30 cm unter wasser tauchen und dann fluten.
es dürfen keine luftblasen im behälter sein und der behälter muss unter wasser verschraubt werden.
auf den schnellsten weg, die probe zum prüfen bringen.
die probe vor licht und schütteln schützen.


----------



## andreas w. (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hi Peter, so ähnlich hab ich mir das gedacht.

Die Wasserprobe habe ich tatsächlich ca 20cm unter der ober fläche genommen, den Becher schon am Vortag ins saubere Regenwasser gelegt und vor der Wasserentnahme ein paar mal ausgesoült - an einer anderen Stelle am Teich.

der Becher war zwar nicht voll, aber zugeschraubt und keine 1/4 Stunde später beim Fischkasper.

Ich denke nicht, dass es die Wasserwerte sind, ich hab am Teich nix gemacht und die Letzte Zeit hat´s ja wirklich nur geregnet, sollte genug frisches Wasser drin sein. Meine Vermutung liegt immer noch bei einem Pilz oder ähnlichem.

Hatte ja im letzten Jahr geschrieben, dass ich einen Pilz hatte, den mit Chemie bekämpft hatte (zeitmangel - war dann ausser Landes) und war eigentlich der Meinung, ihn los zu sein. Kann das noch damit zu tun haben? Das wäre nicht wirklich gut und würde mir so ein bischen den Spaß nehmen, vor allem jetzt, wo die Zeit wieder knapp ist.

Naja, draussen schüttet´s schon wieder und ich bräuchte mal jemandenin der Umgebung, der solche Krankheiten nachweisen kann. Dann wäre alles in Ordnung.

In diesem Sinne, einen schönen Abend noch, Andreas.


----------



## Bebel (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hi

Manchmal finde ich es wirklich etwas verbissen, was hier so an Empfehlungen kommt, bezüglich der Messung der Wasserwerte. Wozu soll es gut sein ein sauberes Marmeladenglas mehrmals mit Leitungswasser und dann noch mehrmals mit Teichwasser zu spülen?

Oder war hier von einem noch mit Marmeladenresten behafteten Glas die Rede?

Und warum sollen keine Luftblasen im Wasser sein? - Wenn es um den Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers geht, ist doch jede Probe die erst zum Händler "geschüttelt" wird, nicht aussagekräftig.

Ich möchte mal ne Lanze für die "Teststreifenbenutzer" brechen, für einen normalen ("nicht Koiverrückten" - nicht böse sein ) Teichbesitzer, reicht es doch in der Regel zu wissen laut Teststreifen OK oder nicht OK, wenn nicht OK ab zum Händler und (mit Tröpfchentest) testen lassen. -  Oder alle Werte laut Teststreifen OK, trotzdem Probleme, dann beim Händler andere Werte testen lassen.

Ist auf jeden Fall billiger als Tröpfchentest selber kaufen.

LG Bebel


----------



## maritim (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo bebel,

in dem fall von andreas wurde berichtet, das die wasserprobe im "fachgeschäft" mit einem teststreifen gemessen wurde. 
ob alle wichtigen wasserwerte mit nur einen testreifen gemessen wurde ist auch keinem bekannt.

wie auch du gehe ich davon , das keiner ein marmeladenglas mit lebensmittelresten im teich ausspült.
eigentlich ist viel interessanter, ob sich im glas reste von spülmittel, entkalker, klarspüler  und co befinden, die dann die probe verfälschen. darum muss der behälter mehrmals mit dem teichwasser gespült werden.
ich nehme aber an das du von einem sterilen behälter/marmeladenglas( hat leider nicht jeder im haus) ausgegangen bist, dann braucht man natürlich nicht mit teichwasser spülen.

wenn ein behälter unter wasser getaucht wird und vollständig gefüllt und unter wasser verschlossen wird, befindet so gut wie kein platz mehr im behälter, wo etwas ausgasen kann und somit die messwerte extrem verfälschen kann.
nehmen wir mal das beispiel ph-wert, den man sehr leicht betrügen kann.
mann nehme ein behälter und fülle in nicht ganz voll und dann schüttelt man die wasserprobe..... der ph-wert wird sich ordentlich verändern, weil das wasser ausgasen kann.
könnte vorstellen, das dann der ph-wert auf den kh-wert einfluss nimmt..... hier im forum gibt es sicher user die eine antwort darauf haben.
vielleicht wäre es auch eine interessante frage für den themenchatabend.

ich gebe dir recht, das die messung vom sauerstoff nicht genau ist, wenn die probe transportiert wird. aber nach der oben beschriebenen wasserentnahme, kann man schon einen trennt erkenn in welche richtung es geht.


nun meine persönliche meinung:
egal ob man koi, goldfische, bitterlinge und was auch immer im teich hat.....es sind lebewesen die von uns abhängig sind und da kann man ruhig 29 bis 49 euro für ein testset ausgeben.
und gerade wenn man probleme am teich hat, sollte man regelmäßig die wichtigsten werte überprüfen können.
und wie du so schön sagst, ist sauerstoff schlecht zu messen, wenn die probe transportiert wir. darum sollte man auch selber den sauerstofftest durchführen können.


----------



## alfons robel (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*



danyvet schrieb:


> Hallo Alfons,
> 
> du schreibst, dass dein Teich letztes Jahr gekippt ist. Wie genau sah denn das aus? Kannst du das mal ein bisschen beschreiben? Tät mich interessieren.
> Danke!


Liebe Dany,erst mal liebe Grüsse nach Wien zurück !
Grüsse auch alle anderen Teichler )
Also bei mir sa die Sache so aus:
der Teich war eher eine Art Algensuppe,völlig grün und trotz Blubbersteine und fast kein Sauerstoff,alle Fische oben nach Luft gejappst.
Nun muss ich dazu sagen ,da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt,meine 3 Kois,ca.80 Shibunkin und 2 Gaststöre hatte
und meine Sauerstoffpumpe nicht genug Leistung hatte.
Zudem ist mir noch mein Sonnensegel,welches ich übern Teich hatte weggefetzt und die Sonne ballerte 3 Tage auf den Teich.
Trotz Teilwasserwechsel und div. Rettungsaktionsversuche blieb mir nichts übrig,alle Fische ins Planschbecken und alles neu machen.
Hatte sogar eine 350 watt Tauchpumpe angeschlossen und mit einer Extratonne und Filterschaumstoff das Wasser versucht zu filtern,es half nix.
Bitte entschuldige ,das ich erst jetzt schreibe,hatte wieder huddelein mit meinem Teich, Pumpe betreffend.
Gerade heute verabschiedete sich meine Grössere :-((
mfg alfons


----------



## danyvet (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Danke, Alfons, für die Antwort!
Hm.... nachdem ich keine Fische hab, kann ich somit gar nicht feststellen, ob mein Teich auch "gekippt" ist, so wie du das beschreibst...bei mir scheint nicht nur 3 Tage lang die Sonne auf den Teich, sondern jeden Tag, an dem die Sonne rauskommt. Und grün ist das Wasser zur Zeit auch sehr. Wenn du jetzt also nicht deine Fische nach Luft japsen gesehen hättest, hätt ich jetzt eine längere Diskussion angefangen, ob das tatsächlich ein "Kippen" war ;-)
Deine Schilderungen bestätigen mir immer mehr, dass mir in meinen Teich allerhöchstens ein paar __ Moderlieschen (die sicher nicht gefüttert werden) reinkommen, aber das überleg ich mir sicher noch die nächsten 2-3 Jahre 
Hört sich ja echt stressig an, dein Teich


----------



## alfons robel (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo Dany und ihr anderen Teichler!
Nun gut,es ist schon manchmal belastend,aber eben auch immer eine Freude,Erfolgserlebnisse zu sehen.
Nehmen wir mal mein Pech,vom Wochenende mit der Pumpe.
Durch solche Kapriolen bin ich immer wieder gezwungen,den "Mac Gyver"(so nennen sich mich seit Jahren auf Arbeit),raushängen zu lassen. 
Hatte Peter,schon per PN meine Eigenkreation meiner Notpumpe angedeutet.
Aus Frontteil der defekten Pumpe und einer Wama-Laugenpumpe eine funktionstüchtige
Notlösung gebaut,Aus 2 mach 1 
Peter : Ein Bild stelle ich mit ein !
Zu Robert : Habe zum Zweck des groben Schmutzes,welcher aus dem Vortex zum Patronenfilter geht ,habe ich erst mal groben Filterschaumstoff eingelegt,siehe Bild.
Spaltsieb folgt noch !
Dany : 
Ansonsten fahre ich nicht in den Urlaub und es ist mir äusserst wichtig,das es unseren Tieren ,Fische+ 2 Shih Tzus gut geht,soweit es mir eben möglich ist.
Allen einen schönen Tag noch
mfg alfons


----------



## Bebel (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Sorry Alfons

Muß nochmal zu Peter antworten,

Ich möchte mir nicht nachsagen lassen, dass mir meine Fische gleichgültig seien, auch wenn ich kein Tröpfchentestset besitze.

Ich denke ich kümmere mich sehr gut darum, gute Lebensbedingungen für meine Fische zu gewährleisten. (oft mehr als mein Mann ertragen kann )

Da ich für ausreichend Pflanzen sorge, einen ausreichenden Filter habe, die Größe des Teiches dem Besatz angemessen ist, ich die Jungtiere verschenke, wenig füttere und die Wasserwerte bei Auffälligkeiten sofort (per Tröpfchentest, beim Händler) testen lasse, bin ich mir sicher, dass ich mit der regelmäßigen Teststreifenkontrolle, mich gut um meinen Teich kümmere. Zumindest macht mein Teich diesen Eindruck.

Ein Sauerstoffmessgerät halte ich für völlig übertrieben, das wäre ja so ähnlich als ob ich mir ein EKG-Gerät anschaffen würde, um wöchentlich zu überprüfen ob mein Herz noch richtig arbeitet. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Bedingungen die ich geschaffen habe eine ausreichende Sauerstoffversorgung gewährleisten.

Im übrigen beobachte ich meinen Teich sehr genau und sehe dadurch Veränderungen auch sehr schnell.

Ich will damit bestimmt nicht sagen, dass immer alles perfekt läuft, aber ich denke schon dass ich auf Störungen schnell reagiere.

LG Bebel


----------



## alfons robel (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Liebe Bebel!
Da du schreibst, "als meinem Mann ,lieb ist",gehe ich davon aus,das am anderen Ende der Leitung/Rechner  eine Frau sitzt !
Hatte schon verstanden,da ich ja nichts dergleichen erwähnt habe.
Ich bin ja nur in der glücklichen Lage,das ich meine Sets Nitrit und PH-Wert gesponsert bekommen habe und konntrolliere ab und zu meine Werte.
Wenn der Teufel es will,kann ich früh testen und noch alles i.O. und 11 Std. später komme ich von Arbeit und der Teich ist kurz vorm Kippen,wie es mir im vergangendem Jahr passiert ist.
Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung,wie schon in einem meinen vorherigen Beiträgen erwähnt,das der Ein oder Andere es ein wenig übertreibt mit seinen Wasserwerten.
Es ist,wie du ebenfalls schon gesagt hast ,wichtig das es den Tieren gut geht und nicht
das ich als Teichbesitzer nun glasklares Wasser habe.
Wenn sie wollen , können sie sich meinetwegen Ihren Kaffee davon kochen 
Dies scheint mittlerweile eher ein Statussymbol geworden zu sein.
"ICH KANN BAKTERIE X  IN 2 METERN TIEFE ERKENNEN" 
Blödsinn,wenn man bedenkt,das z.Bsp. der Koi seinen Ursprung als Speisefisch hatte
und u.a. in Tümpeln gehalten wurde,bevor er ein Edel und Zuchtfisch wurde.
Es kann ja jeder halten wie er will,so soll es ja auch sein,wichtig ist nur eins !
Man kümmert sich regelmäßig um die Wasserwerte,den Tieren geht es gut und unsereins ist mit seinem Teich zufrieden !
Wenn nun Jemand der Meinung ist,er müsse jeden Tag seine Wasserwerte messen und sich Literweise Testsets kaufen,ok ,Jedem das Seine,aber gleich anzudeuten,man kümmere sich nicht,ist doch etwas daneben.
Lass dich nicht ärgern,du weisst am Besten,was du für deine Tiere tust.
Eine angenehme Nachtruhe und liebe Grüsse aus Wernsdorf
mfg alfons


----------



## acid05 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo Teichfreunde 

hat sich jemand mal meinen Plan für den Filter durchgelesen? Was meint ihr dazu? Kann es so funktionieren? Was sollte ich als Filtermaterial rein machen?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## alfons robel (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Lieber acid05!
Da zur Zeit niemand auf deine Frage reagiert,versuche ich dir ein wenig etwas dazu zu sagen.
Dies sind nur meine persönlicher Erfahrungen und kann von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich sein.
Mir ist leider entfallen,bzw. hab nicht daran gedacht, das meine ersten Versuche einen Vortex-ÄHNLICHEN Filter zu bauen,daran kläglich gescheitert ist,weil ich ebenso wie du ,eine
nach oben konisch laufende Tonne aus dem Baumarkt verwendet habe.
Dies hatte zur Folge,das die Fliehkraft,egal ob nun stark ,oder eher geringer,die Schwebeteilchen stehts erst nach aussen und dann nach oben in meinen Zulauf zum nächsten Filter tranportiert hat. 
Das mit dem Leer-Rohr Geschnippel als __ Hel-X Ersatz stimmt,habe ich ebenfalls gelesen, was aber schon eine gewisse Zeit her ist.
Der Unterschied liegt natürlich auf der Hand.Der Wirkungsrad des Leerrohres 
liegt bei ca. 60%,als des Orginals 
Ich würde versuchen,3 Filter zu verwenden und als Vortex ,eine Tonne ,ohne "KONUS"
Deine Reihenfolge ist soweit ganz .
Bei mir habe ich beim Vortex den Fehler gemacht,das der Auslauf zum Patronenfilter noch
unterhalb der Verengung nach oben hin verläuft,welches zur Folge hat,das ein geringer Teil
der Schwebeteilchen doch noch in den Patronenfilter kommt.
Um es kurz zu machen,die von mir angedachte Reihenfolge in Flussrichtung
Pumpe - UVC-Vortex-Filter,oder Siebfilter ? grob,- Mittelfilterung ,Schaumstoff ? und dann
Feinfilterung . Von dort in die Bio-Filterung !
Vieviel Tonnen ( Behälter ) du nun zur Verwirklichung deines Filters verwendest,ist Dir überlassen.
Und noch etwas : Habe schon gelesen,das Jemand versuchte normalen Schaumstoff zu nehmen, *DER BRÖSELT *!!!!
Wichtig beim Vortex ist jedenfalls die Anordnung des Ein und Auslaufs.
Habe mein Primitiv-Vortex fotografiert und so ähnlich sollte die Anordnung sein,damit man überhaupt ein einigermaßen akseptables Ergebnis erhält !
Deine Anordnung klappt nicht,wie Helmut es ebenso geschildert hat
Was die Filtermedien angeht,so gehen die Meinungen auseinander .
Einer schwört auf Schaumstoff,andere wiederum auf Kombienierung unterschiedliche Medien miteinander,usw.
Nehmen wir mal mein Filter,dort ist von Blähton,Lava,Biobälle,Schaumstoffwürfel und Leerrohr,alles vertreten,was den Bakterien in irgendeiner Weise das Wachsen und Gedeihen ermöglicht.
Sicherlich und ich betone Dies auch noch: Nicht die optimalste Lösung,aber es funtioniert 
und hat nicht Unsummen gekostet,was bei den Einen oder Anderen sicherlich
auch eine Rolle spielt.
Es gibt jetzt bestimmt wieder Teichler,die der Meinung sind:" Wenn ich mir das nicht leisten kann,so solle man es sein lassen" ! 100%ig und wenn nur Gedanklich.Egal 
Kann die jetzt nicht sagen,mach das so und so,aber vielleicht konnte ich ein wenig helfen !
mfg alfons
PS:Und noch etwas zu den Pumpen und Leistungen.
Es hat mich fast umgehauhen,was ein Höhenunterschied von 1m ausmacht,bei meinen Pumpen und gewisser Strecke,GUTE  50%  VERLUST  
Heute morgen mit Soppuhr und 10 Ltr.-Gefäss getestet,da ich wissen wollte was meine Notpumpe bringt !


----------



## Kaje (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*



alfons robel schrieb:


> PS:Und noch etwas zu den Pumpen und Leistungen.
> Es hat mich fast umgehauhen,was ein Höhenunterschied von 1m ausmacht,bei meinen Pumpen und gewisser Strecke,GUTE  50%  VERLUST
> Heute morgen mit Soppuhr und 10 Ltr.-Gefäss getestet,da ich wissen wollte was meine Notpumpe bringt !



Dies unterscheidet die teuren und guten Pumpen zu vermeindlich günstigeren Pumpen mit "derselben Leistung"--> Stichwort "Pumpenkenlinie"


----------



## alfons robel (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Lieber Jens !
Du hast ja Recht,3 x billig gekauft,hätte man auch einmal Teurer kaufen können.
Danke für den Ratschlag mit der Kennlinie.
Hatte damals eine "Gute" Heissner mit 5000 ltr.aber auf die Kennlinie habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht geachtet !
Jetzt wo du es erwähnst,fällt mir ein !
Ich habe ja von der Pumpe noch den 1 1/4 " Schlauch zu liegen.
Hatte ich ja vor 5 Jahren nicht aus langeweile gekauft.
Nochmals,Danke !!!!
Sag ja. Man kann alt werden,wie ne Kuh und lernt immer noch dazu ! 
mfg alfons


----------



## Padis (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo acid,

so sieht das aus.........


----------



## Kaje (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo Alfons,

es gibt halt Dinge die man nur aus den Erfahrungen dazulernt. Mir ging es im laufe meiner Teicherfahrung genauso und ich würde heute meinen Gartenteich wieder ganzh anders bauen

Achja..
zu den sog. "guten" Heissner Produkten zähle ich mal deren Filteranlagen sowie Pumpen  nicht dazu.. Wo wir wieder bei dem Thema Erfahrung wären


----------



## acid05 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Kurze Statusmeldung:

Wir sind momentan dabei den Stellplatz für die 2 Regentonnen vorzubereiten. Danach gehts dann an den Filterbau.. 

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden, aber bis der Filter komplett fertig ist werden noch ein paar Tage ins Land ziehen.

Viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## andreas w. (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo Leutz, ganz kurze Meldung in der Hoffnung auf Besserung.

War nochmal in einem Zoo-Fachgeschäft, die haben meine Wasserprobe richtig mit Tröpfchentest gemessen!!! Mein Lob in diesem Zuge.

Der erste Text, wie gehabt - stark grün, aber davon stirbt niemand. Die Werte waren auch alle nicht sooo schlecht, ausser ph 9 und KH (carbonat?) um die 4. Das ist grenzwertig, sag ich. Daher hat mir der gute Mann zu einer, bzw 2 Zusätzen geraten und jetzt mal sehen, sprach der blinde.

Die Chemie ist ein Pulver von JBL, StabiloPond Basis Wasser pflege für den Vorabend zum einfüllen und die Hauptsubstanz ist auch von JBL CleroPond Wasserklärer. Wird am Folgemorgen mit der Gießkanne und Teichwasser reingeschüttet. Damit werden die Schwebealgen und Wassertrübungen abgebaut und den Rest werde ich dann irgendwann im Herbst raussagen müssen.

So, das von meiner Seite dazu, wenn jemand damit schon Erfahrungswerte hat, bzw sagen kann wie lange das Prozedere geht, bin ich gespannt.

Bis dahin, Andreas.


----------



## acid05 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin noch auf der Suche nach __ Wasserlinsen. Hätte jemand welche für mich? Die gibts komischerweise nirgends.. Habe gehört die sollen gut zum schattieren des Teichs sein.

Also wenn jemand welche übrig hat, wäre ich bereit sie in unserem Teich zu halten ^^ Nährstoffe müssten sie ja genug finden 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Padis (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo acid,

wie ich lese hast Du den Tipp mit den Gerstenpallets ganz nach hinten geschoben.
Wie gesagt bei mir hat es letztes Jahr Wunder bewirgt und das bei meiner Teichgrösse.
Versuch es doch einfach mal.


----------



## acid05 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo Padis,

ja, ich hab den Tipp mit den Gerstenpellets ganz nach hinten verschoben, weil wir leider schon den alten Filter abgebaut hatten und wir nun auf jeden Fall wieder einen Filter brauchen. Wenn der Filter dann mal soweit fertig ist, werden wir vielleicht noch zur Unterstützung zu Gerstenpellets greifen. Vielen Dank für den Tipp 

Gruß acid05

P.S. hat niemand ein paar __ Wasserlinsen übrig?


----------



## Padis (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Der Filter, in diesem Stadium Deines Teichwassers, wird einiges zu tun haben.
Denk bitte daran das die Filter Neu sind und das einfahren mit Deinem Teichwasser ohne Hilfe
( Starterbakterien oder Gerste, was völlig Biologisch ist ) ganz schön dauern kann.


----------



## Padis (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Die Gerste wirkt auch ohne Filter, sie bewirkt das die Algen absterben und Du kannst den Mulm absaugen und das vorhandene Wasser weiter verwenden. Den Bakterien in dem Wasser passiert nix wenn du eine Pumpe reinstellst die ein wenig für Bewegung und Sauerstoff sorgt.


----------



## Annett (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Moinmoin.

Ich halte es für äußerst fischgefährdend, gleichzeitig einen neuen Filter einzufahren und die Algen (mit welchen Hilfsmitteln auch immer) zu dezimieren. 
Bis der Filter richtig eingefahren ist (das wird Minimum 6-8 Wochen dauern), sollte man 2x täglich = früh + abends den Nitritwert testen und im Bedarfsfall Teilwasserwechsel machen. 
Stichwort: Nitritpeak!
Es wäre nicht der erste, eingefahrene Teich, der mit einem neuen Filter solche Probleme bekommt. Die Algenpopulation greift bereits vor dem Nitrit ein (nehmen Ammonium auf) 

 und entlasten somit den Filter. Daher verhindern sie in Teichen mit nicht ausreichend dimensionierter Technik oftmals schlimmeres...
Die gewünschten Bakterienkolonien müssen sich erst etablieren und das braucht vor allem Zeit (oder sehr gute Zusätze aus dem Fachhandel).


Um nochmal kurz auf die Testmethoden einzugehen. Ich für meinen Teil (Teich) besitze Stäbchen und Tropfentests. Da im neuen Teich keine Fische leben, teste ich nur rein interessehalber in unregelmäßigen Abständen mit den Streifen. 
Für eine Routinekontrolle sollten die Streifen mit etwas Ableseerfahren durchaus reichen.
Hat man jedoch Fische im Teich (das wertvoll klammer ich mal aus, da jeder Fisch ein Recht auf Leben hat), sollte man im Bedarfsfall schnellstmöglich genaue Testergebnisse (Tröpfchen) zur Hand haben. Auch sonntags/feiertags und spätabends, wenn niemand mehr im Geschäft ist.
Das hat dann in meinen Augen nichts mit zu viel Geld zu tun, sondern damit, dass man wirklich alles für das Wohl seiner Schützlinge getan haben möchte.
Den Fischen schadet der regelmäßige Test mit Sicherheit nicht. Das Weglassen oder pure Vertrauen auf "das Wasser ist klar, also ist alles i.O.", wie man es hier z.T. schon gelesen hat, könnte dagegen schon mal nach hinten los gehen. Denn klares Wasser heißt noch lange nicht gesundes Wasser.


----------



## Bordersuse (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*



acid05 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin noch auf der Suche nach __ Wasserlinsen.
> Gruß Michael



Kann ich mit dienen, warte noch 3-4 Wochen, dann schöpfe ich eh ab. 77 ist Richtung Kehl?
Bist Du vielleicht mal in der Nähe von Ffm?


----------



## Padis (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

das ist doch das was ich geschrieben habe, und auch so meinte.
Die Gerste bewirkt nur das die Algen absterben, für Fische keine Gefahr, rein Biologisch.
Bei Dr. S.ll und der gleichen bin ich mir, aufgrund der möglichen falschen Dosierung und Handhabung nicht so sicher. Gut ist auch das die Filter abgebaut sind und Michael so die Algen in den Griff bekommen kann.
Ob Michael das mit Wasserwechsel, Teilwasserwechsel oder mit Gerste und viel Sauerstoff macht, ok.
Kosten und Aufwand sind wahrscheinlich sehr unterschiedlich.
Egal welche Methode Michael wählt, auf jeden Fall muß er  sein Teichwasser neu impfen.
Ich persönlich würde immer zur Unterstützung Starterbakterien nehmen und die in einer Tonne mit HelX und einer Sauerstoffpumpe selber züchten. Es würde, wie gesagt äh geschrieben, dem neuen Filter eine Menge Arbeit ersparen. Das mit den Pflanzen, klar es fehlen noch ........


----------



## acid05 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*



Padis schrieb:


> das ist doch das was ich geschrieben habe, und auch so meinte.
> Die Gerste bewirkt nur das die Algen absterben, für Fische keine Gefahr, rein Biologisch.
> Bei Dr. S.ll und der gleichen bin ich mir, aufgrund der möglichen falschen Dosierung und Handhabung nicht so sicher. Gut ist auch das die Filter abgebaut sind und Michael so die Algen in den Griff bekommen kann.
> Ob Michael das mit Wasserwechsel, Teilwasserwechsel oder mit Gerste und viel Sauerstoff macht, ok.
> ...



Ich will auf jeden Fall in die 2. Tonne mit 300 Liter Fassungsvermögen __ Hel-X rein machen. Wieviel Hel-X benötige ich dafür? Reichen da 50 Liter aus? Ist ja nicht gerade billig das Zeug..

Woher bekomme ich das am günstigsten?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Padis (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo Michael,

das mit dem HelX ist nur ein Beispiel, kannst auch poriges Material nehmen. Es muß im Verhältniss zum Volumen eine grosse Oberfläche besitzen. Lavagestein z.B. . Es gibt auch Teichbesitzer welche Kunststofffäden zu einem Kneul gemacht haben. Da kannst Du Dir richtig was einfallen lassen. Denk nur daran das Du es leicht durchspülen kannst (In der Tonne mit Bodenablauf).

In diesem Sinne ....


----------



## acid05 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo Teichfreunde, 

wir sind immer noch drann... ich poste mal ein paar Bilder wenn der Filter fertig ist.

Nochmals Danke für alle Tips und Ratschläge 

Gruß Michael


----------



## acid05 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe nochmals eine kurze Frage: 
Wir sind nun hoffentlich bald mit dem Filterbau fertig. Wir werden in beide Tonnen jeweils 100 Liter 12er Helix machen. Es liegt schon im Keller. Nun wollte ich nur nochmal wissen, muss ich zwingend eine Luftpumpe nutzen, oder funktioniert die Filterung auch ohne? Das Wasser wird in der Tonne dann von unten einströmen. Als Vorfilter haben wir eine 60 Liter Box mit einem feinen Filterschwamm darin. 

Was meint ihr dazu? Ist eine Luftpumpe ein muss?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Kaje (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo Michael,

eine Luftpumpe ist bei der bestückung von Helix kein muss, da man hier unterscheidet, zwischen "ruhendem" und "bewegtem" Helix.
Vorteil bei bewegtem Helix via Lüftersteine wäre halt, dass sich dieses durch die ständige Bewegung selbst reinigt und absolut Wartungsfrei ist, während das "ruhende" Helix  ab und an mal durchgerührt werden muss. Ist aber auch wenig aufwand!


----------



## acid05 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Endlich ist der Filter funktionsfähig.. 

Seit gestern haben wir den Filter aktiviert. Es fehlt noch der letzte Feinschliff, aber laufen tut es mal..

Er besteht aus einer grauen 60 Liter-Kiste in der momentan noch eine 15 cm dicke feine Filtermatte liegt durch diese das Wasser grob gefiltert wird. Gegebenenfalls wird daraus noch ein Siebfilter gebaut.
Von der Grauen Kiste fließt das Wasser durch ein Rohr auf den Grund der 1. 300 Liter Regentonne. Diese ist gefüllt mit 100 Liter 12er __ Hel-X. Das Wasser fließt dann durch ein 75er Rohr in die 2. Regentonne. Diese ist ebenfalls mit 100 Liter 12er Hel-X gefüllt. Danach gehts in einem kleinen Wasserfall ab in den Teich. 

Die UV-Röhre ist leider momentan defekt. Ich muss mich erst noch nach einer neuen erkundigen. Bis dahin läuft die Filteranlage ohne UV-Filter.

Nebenbei noch ne kleine Frage. Wie oft muss ich das Hel-X umrühren? Wie lange dauert es ca. bis sich Bakterien angesiedelt haben?

Gruß Michael


----------



## doh (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hi,

also ich würde dir empfehlen noch Starterbakterien zu kaufen, kostet nicht die Welt.
Ich selbst nutze welche von Söll, kostet glaube ich 12€ die 150Gramm Dose.

Damit bietest du deinem Helix eine sehr gute Grundlage für das einfahren des Filters.


Und nun wird noch der SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAND SIEG gefeiert 
______________________
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## wasserm (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hallo.

Auch ich hatte das Problem,daß mein Wasser nicht richtig klar wurde.
Allerdings ist mein Fischbesatz nicht sehr hoch.
2 Goldies,6-8 Bitterlinge,5 __ Moderlieschen,ca.20 Gründlinge,ca.10 Teichmuscheln ,
eine unbekannte Zahl an Nachwuchs von 5mm bis 5cm,Rasse unbekannt.
Zu den Fischen kommen noch ca.20 Edelkrebse.
Teichgröße ca.20ccm.
Als Filter lief ein Spaltsieb und eine Regentonne ,300l.
Vom Spaltsieb läuft das Wasser unten in die Regentonne,welche erst mit
groben Schaummatten, dann Feinen und  Schaumstoffschnipsel befüllt ist
Oben liegen Säcke mit Zeolithe und Granulat.
Über einen Wasserfall geht es zurück in den Teich.
Um mein Wasser wieder richtig klar zu bekommen habe ich das Standartfilter von Naturagart,
welches angeblich für 50ccm gedacht ist,zwischen Spaltsieb und Tonne gesetzt.
Den Filter habe ich gebraucht günstig erstanden.
Nach einer Woche ist das Wasser wieder superklar.
Der Filter wird nur über einen Skimmer versorgt.
Alle 3-4 Tage reinige ich das Spaltsieb,sonst ist bis jetzt keine Arbeit erforderlich.
Sichttiefe nun 1,60m.

  Gruß aus Haltern.


----------



## acid05 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*

Hat noch jemand nen Tip wie oft ich mein 12er __ Hel-X umrühren muss?

Gruß Michael


----------



## horstzittlau (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Michael
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen
> 
> ...



es soll auch __ wasserlinsen FRESSER geben, horstzittlau


----------



## horstzittlau (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich wird nicht klar..*



Kaje schrieb:


> Dies unterscheidet die teuren und guten Pumpen zu vermeindlich günstigeren Pumpen mit "derselben Leistung"--> Stichwort "Pumpenkenlinie"



gleiche Leistung - unterschiedlicher Preis, gleiche Pumpenkennlinie, meist hält dieTeuere länger, ist aber nicht zwangsläufig so, 2 Jahre Garantie hat auch eine preisgünstige Pumpe, horstzittlau


----------

